# Chocolate Drink



## nicoleSmith08 (Jan 29, 2009)

Simple and delicious chocolate drink*. *From Just chocolate recipes*

Angels Delight Christmas Drink*


--
Feel free to add you favorite chocolate drink recipe..


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 29, 2009)

NicoleSmith08 said:
			
		

> Feel free to add you favorite chocolate drink recipe..



Kahlua --- maybe some Baileys Irish Cream --- or I have a TNT Homemade version....

May I use Chocolate Ice cream, and may I dip my french fries in it????


Ok I'm tryin to lose weight...No more recipes like this!!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's a tasty "quickie" Chocolate Drink that is not too high-fat.

Take a mug of hot coffee -- your favorite brew.

Stir in a heaping tablespoon of good cocoa mix (needs to have the sugar already in).  Let sit a couple of minutes for all the cocoa mix to dissolve.

Sip away.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll try this ----^^^^^^^^


----------



## nicoleSmith08 (Jan 31, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> May I use Chocolate Ice cream, and may I dip my french fries in it????



I haven't try chocolate ice cream in recipe yet.. but you can try if want..


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh my. This is just sinful!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 31, 2009)

nicoleSmith08 said:


> I haven't try chocolate ice cream in recipe yet.. but you can try if want..



Thank you...I was mostly just kidding...Your recipe sounds delish as is....

I do like to dip French Fries in a Chocolate Malt/Shake however....


----------

